# c1107 fix



## brookfielder (Jan 11, 2015)

I have an 04 frontier 3.3 supercharged 4x4. Abs light came on recently, and has been intermittently on and off. When breaking pedal pulsates and abs actuates. Scanned at AutoZone. Code c1107 front right sensor. Replaced sensor and no change. Proceed to replace wheel bearings with no change. Light still on.finally after further inspection noticed that there was a bit of rust builup where the sensor mounting hole is approx .020". Sanded it down and reinstalled. Worked like a charm. No more abs light . So what was happening, computer was reading excessive gap between sensor and reluctor wheel because of the rust builup which caused the sensor to sit further away from tooth wheel therefore it could not read the wheel spin. That is the fix.


----------

